# Rotinas - verbos e artigos



## FloMar

Olá
Quais das frases estão certas: Comer/ preparar almoço ou comer/ preparar o almoço?

Sei que quando se fala de café da manhã em geral  pode se dizer: tomo café da manhã às X horas, e quero acertar que seja igual com as autras refeições do dia. Pode subsituir comer por tomar em ambas das frases?

Obrigada


----------



## jazyk

Nunca vi comer almoço, só almoçar, ou menos frequentemente, sobretudo literariamente, tomar o almoço.

Preparar o almoço, preparar o café da manhã, preparar o jantar.

Acho que usou mal o verbo acertar acima. Acertar pode ser usado, por exemplo, em acertar o alvo, acertar tantas perguntas numa prova, etc.


----------



## anaczz

1- "preparar o almoço" Significa  confeccionar o almoço de um dia específico.
Fiquem aí conversando e eu vou preparar o almoço. (de hoje)
Domingo, vocês trazem as bebidas e eu preparo o almoço. (de domingo)
No Brasil, é mais comum dizer-se "Vou fazer o almoço."
2- Não é comum dizer-se "comer/tomar o almoço", diz-se "almoçar".
Vou almoçar e já volto.
Ou, simplesmente "comer" (a refeição correspondente àquele horário).
Vamos comer?
Vou sair para comer.
3- Diz-se sempre "tomar o café da manhã"
Não fica natural usar um verbo para todas as refeições, diz-se:
Tomar o café da manhã
Almoçar
Lanchar, merendar (regional) ou tomar um/o lanche
Jantar


x-post com jazyk


----------



## FloMar

jazyk said:


> Nunca vi comer almoço, só almoçar, ou menos frequentemente, sobretudo literariamente, tomar o almoço.
> 
> Preparar o almoço, preparar o café da manhã, preparar o jantar.
> 
> Acho que usou mal o verbo acertar acima. Acertar pode ser usado, por exemplo, em acertar o alvo, acertar tantas perguntas numa prova, etc.


Obrigada. Em vez de utilizar acertar, posso dizer verificar?



anaczz said:


> 1- "preparar o almoço" Significa  confeccionar o almoço de um dia específico.
> Fiquem aí conversando e eu vou preparar o almoço. (de hoje)
> Domingo, vocês trazem as bebidas e eu preparo o almoço. (de domingo)
> No Brasil, é mais comum dizer-se "Vou fazer o almoço."
> 2- Não é comum dizer-se "comer/tomar o almoço", diz-se "almoçar".
> Vou almoçar e já volto.
> Ou, simplesmente "comer" (a refeição correspondente àquele horário).
> Vamos comer?
> Vou sair para comer.
> 3- Diz-se sempre "tomar o café da manhã"
> Não fica natural usar um verbo para todas as refeições, diz-se:
> Tomar o café da manhã
> Almoçar
> Lanchar, merendar (regional) ou tomar um/o lanche
> Jantar
> 
> 
> x-post com jazyk


Obrigada.  It's very useful


----------



## jazyk

FloMar said:


> Obrigada. Em vez de utilizar acertar, posso dizer verificar?


Só se for com _se: _quero verificar/ver/averiguar se *é* igual...


----------



## metaphrastes

anaczz said:


> 3- Diz-se sempre "tomar o café da manhã"
> Não fica natural usar um verbo para todas as refeições, diz-se:
> Tomar o café da manhã
> Almoçar
> Lanchar, merendar (regional) ou tomar um/o lanche
> Jantar


Acrescento apenas ao excelente post da anaczz que _tomar, _em relação à comida, pode ser usada em relação à qualquer refeição ligeira, principalmente se incluir alimentos líquidos ou semi-sólidos.
Por exemplo:
_vou tomar uma sopinha (não tenho fome para um jantar completo)
vou tomar só um iogurte (não há tempo para um lanche)
vou tomar um suco (um sumo), um chazinho, &c _(mas pode-se dizer _beber um suco ou um chá)
vou tomar um lanche
_
Não sei dizer o porquê, mas não é comum usar _tomar _em relação a um alimento ligeiro, mas sólido. Não se diz, geralmente, _vou tomar um sanduíche (uma sande), vou tomar uma bolacha ou um biscoito, _mas sim, _vou comer um sanduíche, um biscoito, uma maçã, &c.
_
São questões de uso, sobretudo.


----------



## FloMar

'brigade

sorry, my computer is on auto-correct. I did mean thank you


----------



## pfaa09

Hi, Flomar.
You have the option "edit" at the bottom of your message, left side.
*Click here:*


Spoiler


----------



## FloMar

can we say tomar banho de chuveiro or do we have to say tomar um banho de chuveiro for daily habits.  Do we say generally tomar banho: vou tomar banho instead of vou tomar um banho?


----------



## jazyk

Todas as opções que você pôs me parecem possíveis, mas nós, pelo menos na minha região, dizemos tomar banho, simplesmente. Poucas casas no Brasil têm banheira, por isso não é necessário fazer distinção alguma. Já ouvi tomar uma chuveirada na televisão da boca de cariocas.


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> can we say tomar banho de chuveiro or do we have to say tomar um banho de chuveiro


Tomar banho de chuveiro We can say: Tomar banho de touca, tomar banho de calções, tomar banho de chinelos.
Se usamos o chuveiro para tomar banho, em Portugal dizemos: Vou tomar um duche ou uma chuveirada. Ou simplesmente tomar (um) banho. Pode ser indiferente referir a forma como vamos tomar banho, pode ser irrelevante.
Podemos dar essa informação para dizer que vai ser rápido, pois podem estar à nossa espera.
Ex. I'm gonna take a duche/chuveirada and I'll meet you here in 30 minutes.


FloMar said:


> vou tomar banho instead of vou tomar um banho


Estão ambas correctas.


----------



## metaphrastes

"Tomar um banho" usa-se especialmente se quiser especificar: _"Vou tomar um banho quentinho", "Vou tomar um banho de água fria", &c._ Mas pode-se usar sem especificação, também.


----------



## FloMar

Eu acho muito confuso muitos livros de gramática terem frases diferentes sobre rotinas diárias sem explicação: p.e. ele toma café da manhã às 10 v. ele toma o café da manhã ...  ele assiste t.v. v. ele assiste à t.v. Ele acorda às 9 v. ele se acorda às 9.  Agora sei que se acordar é um brasileirismo pouco usado, mas não entendo as diferencas das autras frases: em ingles se diz: he has breakast.  Utilizamos o artigo definido para qualificar o breakfast que ele toma.  He has the breakfast that his friend makes from him at 10. Poderíam me ajudar?


----------



## pfaa09

Qualquer uma das formas que apresentou pode ser usada naturalmente. Com ou sem artigo fica bem.
Quanto a: Ele acorda às 9 v. *ele se acorda* às 9 (só se for no Pt BR) No Pt PT seria Ele levanta-se às 9 ou ele acorda às 9.
Apesar de levantar ser diferente de acordar, neste contexto pode ser entendido da mesma forma.


FloMar said:


> He has the breakfast that his friend makes from him at 10


Quanto a esta frase, acho estranho o uso de _from him_, não será _for him_?


----------



## FloMar

Thanks.  The sentence in English does have a typo in it: it should have been that his friend makes for him, but the point that I wanted to emphasise was has *the* breakfast rather than *has breakfast*.


----------



## pfaa09

Maybe this is because "the breakfast" has a story behind it, this is the breakfast his friend did prepare/had prepared for him, and that's why you have to put an article before.
Ele toma café da manhã às 9. vs. Ele toma *o* café da manhã *que o seu amigo* lhe prepara.


----------



## FloMar

I do understand, but in the grammar book that I refer to, the sentence with o is an isolated sentence with a picture, but if you're saying the *o *is used in the same way that *the* is used in English, then I'm understand. Is that what you're saying or are both example sentences interchangeable?


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> if you're saying the *o *is used in the same way that *the* is used in English, then I'm understand.


In this context, yes. 


FloMar said:


> Is that what you're saying or are both example sentences interchangeable?


You are asking if we can put *o* in the first sentence, and omit it in the second?


----------



## FloMar

Can I say eu tomo o café da manhã às 8 without qualifying sentence further?


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Can I say eu tomo o café da manhã às 8 without qualifying sentence further?


Yes, you can. That's a statement.


----------



## FloMar

can anyone help me with assiste tv and assiste à tv?


----------



## Alentugano

Assistir tv usa-se principalmente no Brasil. Em Portugal, o mais comum é ver televisão/tv.


----------



## FloMar

Mas a minha pergunta era sobre o uso de assistir à tv e assistir tv


----------



## Alentugano

FloMar said:


> Mas a minha pergunta era sobre o uso de assistir à tv e assistir tv



Dê uma olhadela neste link: Língua Brasil - Instituto Euclides da Cunha


----------



## Farias o quê?

Concordo com @Alentugano e com o Instituto Euclides da Cunha e com Celso P. Luft por cujo dicionário de regência verbal não quero dar R$ 97,00 (£ 22,08), sob pena de não poder mais pagar a fatura do cartão de crédito.

Em anos passados, os dicionários apregoavam somente a forma verbal transitiva indireta com a preposição _a_; depois, com o tempo, os dicionaristas foram admitindo a forma sem a preposição e Celso Luft*¹*, para não ficar para trás, também acabou por "sancioná-la" no dicionário dele. Deixaram-se levar pela tese da "Água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura". Em outras palavras, a forma verbal sem a preposição andou _tanto_ pela boca do povo e _bateu até que furou a pedra_ a partir da qual os dicionaristas e os gramáticos corneteavam suas regências inflexíveis.

@FloMar, tanto faz _assistir TV_ como _assistir à TV_. Mas, sempre que puder, ao escrever, p. ex., uma tese de doutorado ou um bilhetinho, prefira a forma _assistir à_.

---------------------
*¹* Celso Pedro Luft (1921—1995), professor, gramático, filólogo, linguista e dicionarista.


----------



## FloMar

Entendo Obrigada


----------



## FloMar

Não entendo por que esta escritonum livro Português para estrangeiros:'ter contacto com as pessoas' para falar em termos geraism e sem qualifição das *pessoas*. Não seria melhor dizer: eu gosto do meu trabalho por que tenho contacto com pessoas (de vários países)?


----------



## Nonstar

Você quer dizer que não vê sentido em dizer "as pessoas"?


----------



## FloMar

Sim porque estou traduzindo *as pessoas* como the people não people que daria um sentido mais geral, acho.


----------



## Nonstar

Talvez alguém dê outra explicação. Se eu disser "contato com pessoas" quero dizer pessoas, não bichos. Se digo "contato com as pessoas" não faço oposição, como no outro caso.
Um exemplo seria: "as pessoas dizem...". Creio que não dizemos "pessoas dizem...".


----------



## Alentugano

Eu vejo um pouco como Nonstar. No fundo você está dizendo "contacto com as (outras) pessoas."


----------



## FloMar

Obrigada. É  meio difícil para eu entender.


----------



## machadinho

FloMar said:


> Não seria melhor dizer: eu gosto do meu trabalho por que tenho contacto com pessoas (de vários países)?


Concordo. Mas tanto faz. Se o sentido estiver claro, pôr ou tirar o 'as' não muda quase nada na prática. O sentido de 'pessoas' ou 'as pessoas' é função do sentido da frase inteira, não o contrário.


----------



## meencantesp

anaczz said:


> 2- Não é comum dizer-se "comer/tomar o almoço", diz-se "almoçar".
> Vou almoçar e já volto.



É mais comum “almoçar”, mas o uso de “comer” é até possível em certos contextos. Por exemplo, numa situação em que o almoço está servido, posto na mesa, e a pessoa não chegou. Outro vai até essa pessoa e diz: “Vem comer o teu almoço, que já tá pronto”.


----------



## FloMar

machadinho said:


> Concordo. Mas tanto faz. Se o sentido estiver claro, pôr ou tirar o 'as' não muda quase nada na prática. O sentido de 'pessoas' ou 'as pessoas' é função do sentido da frase inteira, não o contrário.


Certo. Obrigada


----------

